
From Comcast to XFINITY? - mjfern
http://www.fernstrategy.com/?p=349
======
mjfern
Can anyone with Comcast/XFINITY service comment on any changes that have taken
place in service/support since the rebranding?

~~~
pasbesoin
Well, I lost some TV channels (basic cable TV + Internet costs the same as
standalone Internet, so I have basic cable TV -- a separate gripe re such
"bundling") while my bill went up 14% . Oh, and my service has gone from being
solid to flaking out every week or two.

Same cr*p, new name. (My location doesn't provide for any better alternatives
at consumer prices.)

EDIT: I see, now that I've read (quickly -- sorry) through your article, that
you have U-Verse. Care to reciprocate with a comparison from the perspective
of your personal experience? I had Ameritech-->SBC (now AT&T) DSL back around
the beginning of the decade, and it was a horrible experience. Even were it
available to me at this location, I'd have strong hesitation about giving AT&T
my business.

